# Sumps & Pumps



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All,

We've sold our condo and we're buying a house... I've started planning my new tank. I've decided that I will probably incorporate a sump with it. My research thus far has helped me settle on the style of overflow (bean animal), but I'm looking for insight or advice for things like;

- sump design
- sump size (is there a preferred percentage of aquarium volume?)
- pump details (size, brand, where to buy - all that stuff).

I'll probably surf youtube tonight to get some ideas - but if any of you have come across some good articles or have a tried & true design - please post here!

Note: We haven't removed subjects yet on our purchase, and closing isn't until the end of August - but I want to start planning now... Money will be tight after the house purchase so I am hoping to get a jump on picking up whatever I can now, while I still have a little bit of money to my name!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

You might want to give us some info on what you are looking to keep. 
The general rule is always the bigger the better. However, you also need to consider if your budget going to allow you to get the equipment to cover that bigger tank. 
The last thing you want is that you spend all your cash on the tank and leave with little to none on everything else. Unless you are only going to fish with nothing else in it, that might not work.
Let's say if you have $500 budget, you can look to get a tank and sump that Is about $200 and the rest should go towards pump/light and also may be filtration or powerhead to keep your water moving.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Check out Reefsavvy.com The ghost overflow box is a similar setup to the bean animal. I will be using it on the 210g I am setting up. Also if you are looking for cheaper alternatives for sump pumps, local hydroponic stores carry many different pumps for a fraction of the price. The 1 I've been looking at is comparable to the $250 eheim and it's only $80 at the store


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info!

I'll be keeping freshwater fish & some easy to keep plants. 

Geos, Severum, chocolate cichlid, tetras. Nothing too crazy.

I'll be taking my time. I want to build a stand first.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Having a sump for freshwater is beneficial but not a must. It increase the total volume of the water, give you extra space for filtration and provide a separate space to keep your fry if you are breeding. However, with extra pumps in the tank, it also generate extra heat as well. Before you complete your tank, make sure you have a main tank ready. So you can build your stand for the tank you want.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree with Justin about reefsavvy and the ghost overflow.. it's a slim design so it doesn't take up much interior space and it appears as though a lot of R&D went into designing it. You can use multiple different plumbing styles with it (including the bean animal if you want). If I ever make the jump to a reef tank, I would get this overflow for sure.

Ghost Overflow


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link... Aside from the extra volume a sump provides, one of my prime motivators is reducing the amount of equipment inside the tank. That ghost overflow is pretty slick looking.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The ghost overflow is the best I've seen. No bad reviews and it looks professional vs DIY. I already talked to reef savvy. It takes 4 to 6 weeks for them to build and ship. It will be my next purchase for my 210g build


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> The ghost overflow is the best I've seen. No bad reviews and it looks professional vs DIY. I already talked to reef savvy. It takes 4 to 6 weeks for them to build and ship. It will be my next purchase for my 210g build


I take possession of my house next week! I'm hoping to get started on my 180g project this fall. The house has a garage, so I have no problem acquiring parts before hand, and just storing them.

If you haven't ordered your Ghost Overflow yet, let me know... Maybe we can save on shipping if we have them send 2 at once.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Daryl said:


> I take possession of my house next week! I'm hoping to get started on my 180g project this fall. The house has a garage, so I have no problem acquiring parts before hand, and just storing them.
> 
> If you haven't ordered your Ghost Overflow yet, let me know... Maybe we can save on shipping if we have them send 2 at once.


I just want to say I'm excited for you to move into your house. I'm currently in a condo and I'm dreaming of a garage, maybe a man cave, or a basement to keep my tanks and gear  You're gonna love getting all that extra space.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all,

So I am ready to start acquiring equipment for my future 180g build. The more I have read about the Ghost Overflow, the more I am convinced I want it!

I'm going to look at placing an order for one sometime in the next month or two. If anyone is interested in getting one, let me know, maybe we can save on shipping.


----------

